# Stocking 80 gallon tank



## Bcfcforever (Aug 17, 2018)

Good morning guys, this is my first post here so hi all.

I recently aquired a 5ft by 1.5ft by 1.5ft fish tank making it a 80 gallon tank. I'm really struggling what to put inside of it. I like very unusual fish to be honest. I have always kept community fish tetras, guppies, shrimp, catfish etc I have always created specialist species only tanks for dwarf puffer and figure 8 puffers. I'm looking for something to go into this tank but I really don't know what I should put in it. Any ideas would be great I am looking for kind of big fish. Couple of ideas at the moment are African butterfly fish, maybe making a brackish tank with archer fish, I did consider piranhas for a short time. I was going to go marine but I don't have the money to go full reef tank like I want to. 

Any suggestions would be amazing thank you. 

Matt


----------



## SueRea (Sep 24, 2018)

Have you ever kept rainbow fish? Beautiful fish, They can get rather large & can live for years.


----------

